# I cleaned my fish at Willard today



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I decided that today would be a good day to get my boat in the water for the first time this year. It turns out that was a good decision. Since Willard Bay is the closest water to my home, I went there about Noon today. It was an absolutely gorgeous day on the water with air temps in the mid 60's, water temps in the mid 60's and NO wind.











In less than an hour I had my limit of 3 wipers in the live well and I then switched it up to try for some walleyes. No takers. I finally quit and headed for the boat launch at about 3:30. After loading up the boat and pulling up to the top, I noticed the fish cleaning station is now open. It was still covered up and closed when I launched at Noon. So here's a big 'Thank You' to the Park staff for opening it up just for me.











And just in case you didn't notice the new filet knife, it's a 9" flexible Bubba Blade. I have a 7" flexible to go with it and they are without question the best I have ever used - including electrics.

Well that's it for today boys and girls. Take care y'all and may all your lines be taught.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like fun bob.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't find an "I'm totally jealous" smiley...
Looks like a lot of fun, I've got to get out there.
Has anybody heard when they will open the north end?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought you were going to cut open the fish and find my wife's engagement ring in there; she lost it in Willard about ten years ago.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a sweet knife and even better looking wipers!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good report, Bob.
I emailed the State Parks last requesting the cleaning station be opened and the docks set out for better use.
I hope they read the emails. I never received a reply from them.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Docks*

Dale,

I can't imagine the amount of work involved in moving those docks back out into the water but it sure would be nice. With the North Marina closed, the South Marina is going to turn into an absolute zoo traffic wise and with dock space only available for maybe 4 or 5 boats at a time good luck with keeping some folks from getting testy if you know what I mean.

I'm not sure how customer oriented the present Willard Staff is, but this project should be very high on their list. If we can get others to TACTFULLY bring this situation to the attention of the Park Service folks, maybe it will get done sooner rather than later. Being tactful means you can tell somebody to go to Hell and have them look forward to the trip.

:thumb:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to ask about the Bubba Blade, so thanks for mentioning it! Is there a local retailer that sells them, or did you have to order yours?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I was going to ask about the Bubba Blade, so thanks for mentioning it! Is there a local retailer that sells them, or did you have to order yours?


I don't know of any local stores that sell them so I ordered mine from the company. Cost for a 7" & 9" flexible blade set was $120 including shipping.


----------

